# Ace 3 ?



## Senzei (2. November 2008)

Hallo an die Buffed Community^^

Ich hab ne Frage zu Ace 3 und zwar wo kann man das downloaden weil einige meiner Addons die ich über Blasc habe lassen sich nicht konfigurieren (Ag Unitframes) weil die angeblich Ace 3 brauchen...

Gibs das überhaupt schon, is Blasc buggy oder bin ich zu doof? =/

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe, Flames sind zu vermeiden weil sie einen schlecht aussehen lassen danke auch dafür


----------



## Lillyan (2. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=73383
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=73243
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65438


----------



## Senzei (2. November 2008)

Dankeschön =]


----------

